# Thermalright Coming Up with the Silver Arrow SB-E CPU Cooler



## Cristian_25H (Feb 11, 2012)

To finish off the week in style Thermalright announced the Silver Arrow SB-E, a new, high-end CPU cooler based on the Silver Arrow model introduced back in 2010. 

The Silver Arrow SB-E features a dual tower/dual fan design and has eight (nickel-plated) 6 mm copper heatpipes (the old Arrow comes with four 8 mm pipes), a tweaked heatsink, two TY PWM fans - one 140 mm and one 150 mm (the SA packs two 140 mm spinners), and a mounting kit offering support for Intel LGA 2011 / 1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 775 and AMD AM2(+) / AM3(+) / FM1 processors.

The Silver Arrow SB-E also makes use of some more 'discrete' fan clips that won't interfere with taller memory modules. The cooler is expected to become available at the end of this month. No price tag was announced but we found it on pre-order at about $103 / 78 Euro.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 11, 2012)

Huge doesn't cover it.

Yikes.


----------



## NC37 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's no moon...its a space station!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 11, 2012)

so they use ancient way, the bigger hsf the more it can handle the heat
wait, wait... look at the first fan, it has tight space to ram, so if your ram like this




you gonna hit


----------



## Jarman (Feb 11, 2012)

just use water...

A low/mid spec closed loop systems like a corsiar h80 are gonna cost less than this and wont snap your motherboard.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 11, 2012)

Jarman said:


> just use water...
> 
> A low/mid spec closed loop systems like a corsiar h80 are gonna cost less than this and wont snap your motherboard.



yep, but some people prefer air based cooler than water based cooler


----------



## keling (Feb 11, 2012)

What is that? Looks like spare parts from the Hadron Colllider. I don't think my Vengeance sticks would allow this monster in.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2012)

I need this!

I'm supposed to not be spending my money on PC stuff but this looks amazing


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/12-02-11/thermalright_silver_arrow_sb-e_03.jpg
> so they use ancient way, the bigger hsf the more it can handle the heat
> wait, wait... look at the first fan, it has tight space to ram, so if your ram like this
> http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u69/Corsair_RAM.png
> you gonna hit



Not to mention Reapers.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 11, 2012)

Does Reapers still exists? (and properly attached to their sinks?)


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone even have ram that gets hot?

Only time my ram got warm was when I ran 1.8v through some ddr3 1333mhz (standard height)


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 11, 2012)

True, but no one likes "ugly" exposed RAM PCB in their computers, not enthusiasts anyway...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> True, but no one likes "ugly" exposed RAM PCB in their computers, not enthusiasts anyway...



Yeah but don't need big tall heat-spreaders, I have these and will fit under pretty much all heatsinks and don't even get warm.


----------



## ypsylon (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes too big isn't the answer. Liquid Cooling at some point is more logical choice. You can safely mount that kind of cooler (dual-tower) with horizontal motherboard tray. Unfortunately 99.9% cases are out. Only products like some Mountain Mods, XSPC, DD, test bench or any DIY mod are in. It is really dangerous. Board can snap easily. If board survive CPU sockets often suffer because of excessive stress on the bottom edge. 

As for high RAM heat spreaders. Pointless in the extreme. No advantage over normal or low profile sticks. On the other hand more expensive and really cumbersome. Using certified normal/low profile RAM for ages. If I get sticks without radiator I buy copper heatsinks for peanuts (e.g. VIZO). Certified Kingstons in particular. Running like charm, OCing wildly, cost 30% less than "Designed for [.... put whatever platform you want here....]". Never get even remotely hot with whatever OC.


----------



## Jarman (Feb 11, 2012)

even for novies, a corsair h80/100 makes watercooling very easy and risk free

There are few risks tbh if a custom system is set up properly, i've been on custom water cooling for 10+ years without a problem.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 11, 2012)

Personally, I think the big, gargantuan coolers should be a thing of the past. With advances in thermal design and dissipation today, the smaller ones do a pretty damn good job of cooling. I think those closed loop systems are nice. Of course, I personally want to go back to a custom loop myself sometime this year. Maybe after I save enough scratch for the Cosmos II


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> ...high-end CPU cooler based on the Silver Arrow model introduced back in *2012.*



Oops! I think you meant 2011. 

Yes, that cooler's a monster and gives the Noctua NH-D14 a run for its money.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2012)

NC37 said:


> That's no moon...its a space station!



 .....


----------



## SteelSix (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a lasting relationship with a TRUE black. The mounting hardware is as solid as it gets, good for tweakers. This one would look killer on a Sabertooth board. Me likes. Low profile mem required!


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/12-02-11/thermalright_silver_arrow_sb-e_03.jpg
> so they use ancient way, the bigger hsf the more it can handle the heat
> wait, wait... look at the first fan, it has tight space to ram, so if your ram like this
> http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u69/Corsair_RAM.png
> you gonna hit



Then don't put the fan in the front.  You can either put the second fan in the back or just use one fan in the middle.  Less efficient, yes, but still probably one of the best performing heatsinks out there.

Also, notice how they are using a 1366 board with 6 memory slots.  Spacing tends to be a little tighter on those types of boards than even 2011 boards with only 4 slots(though the spacing is sometimes tight on 2011 with 8 slots).  On boards with a little more room between the socket and the first memory slot, the fan wouldn't be an issue with tall heatspreaders.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2012)

WarEagleAU said:


> Personally, I think the big, gargantuan coolers should be a thing of the past. With advances in thermal design and dissipation today, the smaller ones do a pretty damn good job of cooling. I think those closed loop systems are nice. Of course, I personally want to go back to a custom loop myself sometime this year. Maybe after I save enough scratch for the Cosmos II


But they look so good!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 11, 2012)

Frick said:


> Not to mention Reapers.
> 
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/images/products/auto_images/reaper_dual_b.jpg



Thats why we have kick ass shit like this
SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2012)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> True, but no one likes "ugly" exposed RAM PCB in their computers, not enthusiasts anyway...



Plenty of enthusiasts like me are not about aesthetics. Everything is about performance. What it looks like matters not to me, and does not in an way impress my friends.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was kinda wondering what happend to thermalright. I remember when their ultra 120 was king of the aircooled market. Still is one of the best aircooler you can get!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2012)

jbunch07 said:


> I was kinda wondering what happend to thermalright. I remember when their ultra 120 was king of the aircooled market. Still is one of the best aircooler you can get!



Actually a lot of coolers beat it by quite a far margin now.

One of my Alpenfóhn coolers (nordwand rev b) beat my True EX by a good 10 degrees. ( Believe this was on a x3220)

That's a huge amount of difference : ]

I imagine it wouldn't even get close to keeping up with my current cooler ( Silver Arrow)


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 11, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Actually a lot of coolers beat it by quite a far margin now.
> 
> One of my Alpenfóhn coolers (nordwand rev b) beat my True EX by a good 10 degrees. ( Believe this was on a x3220)
> 
> ...



Yeah I guess I've been out of the aircooling game for a while. But I plan on air cooling  the sandy rig I'm building


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 11, 2012)

lol. i though that thing was noctua product and went crazy by producing gigantic cooller


----------



## fochkoph (Feb 11, 2012)

Yummy sewage colored fans. Nothing like a massive chunk of metal cooling your CPU though.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2012)

WarEagleAU said:


> Personally, I think the big, gargantuan coolers should be a thing of the past. With advances in thermal design and dissipation today, the smaller ones do a pretty damn good job of cooling. I think those closed loop systems are nice. Of course, I personally want to go back to a custom loop myself sometime this year. Maybe after I save enough scratch for the Cosmos II



Agreed. My Core i5 doesn't seem to mind being cooled by a fanless Hyper TX3 although the big 140mm side and top case fans might have something to do with it


----------



## Flanker (Feb 11, 2012)

@ those suggesting something along the lines of "All-in-one WC units should replace huge high end air cooler"

you people obviously have a point, but for the prices I'm looking at in AUS/NZ, high end air coolers still offer better value for the money.
There are also noise sensitive people who use these huge air coolers coupled with very low speed fans (300~1000rpm), to achieve low temperatures and low noise at the same time. And when fan speeds are that slow, noises emitted by water pumps in cheap WC setups becomes audible.


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 11, 2012)

Paulieg said:


> Plenty of enthusiasts like me are not about aesthetics. Everything is about performance. What it looks like matters not to me, and does not in an way impress my friends.



besides, you really can't see the ram with this thing anyway...... but it is huge. I wonder about nb h.s. clearance. I had a little issue with my Mugen and a mobo.


----------



## wickerman (Feb 12, 2012)

At some point Thermalright should just stop pretending they are a heatsink manufacturer and just make those heatpipes and fins big enough to encompass all the hardware, and add mounting points for the hard drives, optical drives, and expansion cards. Just make the whole damn case a heatsink, integrate a few fans, and call it a day already will ya!


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2012)

wickerman said:


> At some point Thermalright should just stop pretending they are a heatsink manufacturer and just make those heatpipes and fins big enough to encompass all the hardware, and add mounting points for the hard drives, optical drives, and expansion cards. Just make the whole damn case a heatsink, integrate a few fans, and call it a day already will ya!



Someone's already come up with that idea and I'm sure it was reported on TPU. Quite clever, really.


----------



## loleafidas (Feb 12, 2012)

the stock fans look rusty than the original one ! n hope these fans useful than too :-|


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2012)

This should be called the Silver Arrow InThe Knee Edition because you will get an arrow in the knee after seeing its price tag lol


----------



## joellim (Feb 12, 2012)

nope, can't see any rams down there, they must be playing hide n' seek.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope it isn't heavy. It'll rip the board in half. Also to those of you that like to poke around in your case half asleep (like me) that thing will take a finger off.


----------



## joellim (Feb 12, 2012)

yes, the fins on these cpu coolers are so sharp and thin, i got cuts before while working with my silver arrow because the darn fan headers are beneath the sink once you install the it inside the case. however, if you do have a side window, it still looks simply brutal, like using a 5.0L V8 instead of a lean and mean Porsche.


----------



## Flanker (Feb 12, 2012)

wickerman said:


> At some point Thermalright should just stop pretending they are a heatsink manufacturer and just make those heatpipes and fins big enough to encompass all the hardware, and add mounting points for the hard drives, optical drives, and expansion cards. Just make the whole damn case a heatsink, integrate a few fans, and call it a day already will ya!



 hello


----------



## vega22 (Feb 12, 2012)

epic cooler is made more epic, EPIC!


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like the radiator from a V8 Mustang!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Then don't put the fan in the front.  You can either put the second fan in the back or just use one fan in the middle.  Less efficient, yes, but still probably one of the best performing heatsinks out there.
> 
> Also, notice how they are using a 1366 board with 6 memory slots.  Spacing tends to be a little tighter on those types of boards than even 2011 boards with only 4 slots(though the spacing is sometimes tight on 2011 with 8 slots).  On boards with a little more room between the socket and the first memory slot, the fan wouldn't be an issue with tall heatspreaders.


yeah, i wonder why dont they make it little bit wider not taller so it can get applied better


----------



## claylomax (Feb 12, 2012)

Jarman said:


> just use water...
> 
> A low/mid spec closed loop systems like a corsiar h80 are gonna cost less than this and wont snap your motherboard.



And will be noisy as hell.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 12, 2012)

Look's like another monster from Thermalright! This aint for everyone but for those who can accomodate this cooler i think they'll have some excellent result's!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 12, 2012)

Couldn't you just move the front fan to the back?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2012)

joellim said:


> however, if you do have a side window, it still looks simply brutal,.




I cut a hole in the side of my case just so I could fit mine  Plus the added bonus of seeing it is great


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 13, 2012)

if your processor aint too hot and your airflow is pretty good, maybe it would be interesting to see it as passive cooler


----------

